# Die Gilde Dharma stellt sich vor.



## panakeia (15. Juni 2007)

Hallo Tichondriusspieler, 

nun wird es auch mal Zeit das wir uns vorstellen. 
Wir sind ein klitze kleiner Teil der Gilde Imbellicus Animo, der nun versucht seine eigenen Wege zu gehen. 

Wohin soll es gehen? 
Das lässt sich am Besten so beschreiben, dass wir nicht mehr als 40 Member groß werden wollen. 
Dies soll in 2 Schritten geschehen. 

1. Schritt: 
Aufnahmestopp bei 25 Membern (ohne Twinks) 
Testen wie es läuft untereinander läuft. 
Dann gibt es eine Abstimmung, ob der Kreis erweitert werden sollte. 

2.Schritt: 
Aufnahmestopp bei 40 Membern (ohne Twinks) 

Welche Ziele verfolgen wir? 
In WoW gibt es viel zu sehen und das möchten wir natürlich auch alles selbst betrachten. 
Ein „sinnloses“ Instanzen Farming oder Karazhan in 2 Stunden steht nicht auf dem Plan. 
Das Spielen soll allen Membern Spaß machen und es soll sich niemand benachteiligt fühlen. 
Wir wissen, das ist nicht immer einfach aber versuchen können wir es ja. 
Auf unserem Plan werden keine Instanzen ausgelassen, ob ein „Fun - Onyxia Kill“ oder ein Kara - Run mit noch mehr Fun. 

Wie kann man bei uns mitmischen? 

Auf unserer Webseite, http://gilde.uncensored-clan.com/news.php, kann sich jede/r bewerben, der mindestens 18 Jahre alt ist und das Level 70 ingame erreicht hat oder kurz davor steht (Ausnahmen bestätigen wie immer die Regel). 
Die vorhandenen Gildenmitglieder entscheiden dann über eine Aufnahme oder Absage. 
Es wird dann eine Probezeit von ca. 3Monaten geben. Diese kann je nach Aktivität und Einbringen in das Gildengeschehen auch kürzer sein. Sollte alles super laufen, wird ein Memberstatus vergeben. 
Also nichts Neues, sondern ähnlich wie bei allen anderen Gilden. 

So, das soll es auch schon gewesen sein. 
Wir wünschen allen Spielerinnen und Spielern viel Spaß und ein glückliches Leben. 

Liebe Grüße 
Panakeia Gildenleitung


----------



## Blackdog2001 (16. Juni 2007)

Man sieht ihr habt euch ordentlich gedanken gemacht wie was ablaufen soll. Die Gildenwebsite haut einem noch net so vom Hocker aber das wird schon. 

Wünsch euch viel Glück.


----------



## panakeia (17. Juni 2007)

Blackdog2001 schrieb:


> Die Gildenwebsite haut einem noch net so vom Hocker aber das wird schon.
> Wünsch euch viel Glück.



naja was soll sie eine gildenseite auch schon gross können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jedenfalls ist die "spontanerblindungsschwelle" recht niedrig 
ich hab da schon seiten gesehen ... da iss mir ganz anders geworden 
und das nicht weil ich sie so toll fand ^^ 

liebe grüsse
panakeija


----------



## panakeia (21. Juni 2007)

/push

wir suchen immer noch fähige spieler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## panakeia (6. Juli 2007)

panakeia schrieb:


> /push
> 
> wir suchen immer noch fähige spieler
> 
> ...




immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

